
Olive Garden commercial written by a bot is pure internet gold - mikece
https://thetakeout.com/this-bot-generated-olive-garden-commercial-is-an-intern-1826829189
======
DrScump
"Update, 2:50 p.m.: Friends, in our eagerness to find a spark of joy on the
internet, we’ve all been had. "

